# Frank Ernest Tugwell



## DURANGO (Aug 22, 2005)

I am trying to find the discharge book number of the above named merchant seaman his date of birth was the 22/12/1922 any other imformation would be gratefully received he has since crossed the bar, this imformation could help his daughter find out more about her fathers life at sea i beleive he had a brother by the name of Jack who from what i know was also at sea , many thanks .


----------

